
Show HN: Websites for Artists (1-man side project) - wilsmex
https://ezzl.art
======
wilsmex
Hey HN. Been working on this solo project off and on for 1 - 2 years now.
Looking for feedback, tips, tricks on marketing, anything really. Still
several things todo, but feel it's ready enough to try and gain some traction.
Built mostly on CakePHP with S3 for image data hosting.

